

Ask HN: How to find a customer to build a new ERP product with? - notastartup

I want to build an watered down version of an ERP, and need to find a customer who can walk me through their process in order to figure out what to build.<p>How can I go about finding potential clients, approaching them, and so on?<p>Last thing I want to do is to build something nobody wants or wanted, so I want to actually find out how I can find and work with a end user client and get paid for building the solution so that I can than sell it to other clients.<p>Also suggestions on some ERP software ideas I can be inspired by would be great, I&#x27;m just very lost with all these business languages surrounding enterprise software, wondering also what is a good learning resource to dive into this field.<p>OR do you think being a reseller for an established brand is a better option? Do any of these reseller programs have white label solutions?
======
skram
This makes a lot of sense if you have a client or two that needs a custom ERP
and you have decided that you need to build one from scratch.

I am little lost at why you would venture into this or think about being a
reseller for an established brand seemingly out of the blue.

I do recall reading about some open source ERP software packages here on HN
before. Here's a search:
[http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/0/open](http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/0/open)
source erp

~~~
notastartup
yes I want to look for clients that needs an ERP solution.

I mentioned reseller as a plan B because from what I understand you are just
selling the software for a cut without having to build the whole software.

Thanks for your comment.

------
phantom_oracle
Building an ERP for a single customer will skew your product to their
vertical.

You need to look at some of the open source alternatives and see exactly how
you can improve on them.

ERP technology is fascinating. It seems like practically every business needs
some form of ERP, but it is not 'sexy' enough for the Valley and the
entrenched players are raking in billions.

